# Partner Statements?



## Brittiful (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

I just want to say thanks in advance for any suggestions you can provide. This forum has been an enormous help through the whole process of putting together my De Facto Visa Application! 

I just have one question regarding the partner statements my partner and I need to do. We've written both of ours, and printed them out to take to the JP to have them witnessed - but we didn't use the statutory declaration form, just typed 'em up and left space for our signatures at the end of the many pages. However, when we took them into the JP he refused to sign them and said that it has to be done on the statutory declaration form, blahblahblah.  Which I find quite frustrating considering everything I've come across so far on the internet said that would be fine. But hey, what can ya do, but come home and do it differently. So that's what I'm doing.

Sorry for rambling - here's the actual question! Using the statutory declaration form, should we put a brief summary of what's in the pages and then attach them? Or should we put the first paragraph on the stat dec form, and say 'cont'd on following pages..' OR should we put everything we've written where the space on the form is and then have the end bit where signatures go on the last page of each of our statements?


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

I suggest you take them to a police station. you will get a lot more joy out of them. however you should start your letter like this:

Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959

and finish with:

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory
declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act
1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

__________________________________________

Signature

Your Name & Surname

of Yours Address

Declared at___________________________ on____________________of 2011

Before me__________________________________

Signature of person before whom the declaration is made

____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters)

Note 1 A person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence, the punishment for which is imprisonment for a term of 4 years — see section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959.

Note 2 Chapter 2 of the Criminal Code applies to all offences against the Statutory
Declarations Act 1959 — see section 5A of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959.


-- I used this for mine... 

Other hints is dont use the word "dating" example: we started dating on this date... use we started our defacto relationship on this date...


----------



## fstop (Jan 4, 2012)

What about for an offshore application? Should our statements be in the format of an Australian Statutory declaration with a similiar witness here, or should we just simply follow the statements with our signatures and the signature and details of the witness?


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

fstop said:


> What about for an offshore application? Should our statements be in the format of an Australian Statutory declaration with a similiar witness here, or should we just simply follow the statements with our signatures and the signature and details of the witness?


Hello fstop,
yes you should also use the same format. I applied an offshore pmv before, and I used the same format.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## miniature.moose (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi fstop,

my partner and I applied offshore and I made up our own template (see below) because the statutory declaration isn't valid anyway if it's authorised by a non-citizen. It didn't seem to matter much because when we took it to a notary in Germany (who charged a lot for this stuff), he completely ignored the template and attached his own statement and signature ALL IN GERMAN. It wasn't very helpful but we haven't heard anything from Berlin about it...maybe it's ok because they can all speak German, I don't know. Anyway, my point is that if it's offshore it won't really be a statutory declaration unless it is witnessed by an appropriate Australian official but that doesn't seem to matter so much for offshore applications by the looks of things.

I, (Applicant's Name), of (Address) do solemnly and sincerely declare that the information provided above is a true and accurate account of the ongoing commitment between (Sponsor's Name) and myself. 



Signed: _________________________
Signature of person making declaration 


I, (Sponsor's Name), of (Address) do solemnly and sincerely declare that the information provided above is a true and accurate account of the ongoing commitment between (Applicant's Name) and myself. 



Signed: _________________________
Signature of person making declaration 


Declared at……………………………………………………………
(Suburb)


On the…………………………………day of………………………….2011


In the presence of,



Signature of person before whom this declaration is made 



Details of person before whom the declaration is made:


Full Name:	_________________________________________

Occupation or Qualification: ___________________________________


Contact Address: ________________________________

________________________________

_____________Postcode_____________


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

IMkddj said:


> Hello fstop,
> yes you should also use the same format. I applied an offshore pmv before, and I used the same format.
> 
> Cheers,
> IMkddj


Be sure as well that the witness on your stat Dec is authorised in your country. Authorized witness differs from country to country.


----------



## fstop (Jan 4, 2012)

Great, thank you for the advice!


----------

